# Lumber Rack



## ConTiki (Aug 7, 2012)

I need to build a lumber rack and am looking for one someone may have built. Not looking for all the drawings and dimensions, just a good concept. Most of the lumber I have is no longer than 10 ft. and really just a lot of misc pieces which I now have just laying on the floor. Any suggestions.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I cut several large "E" shaped brackets out of 3/4" BC Ply and screwed them to the studs in the wall of my shop. about 4' off the ground. I stored lumber on the fingers of the E, and sheet stock underneath. It worked really well. 

The fingers and backbone of the E were 4" wide, and overall I believe they were 3.5' x 3'.

You can see them in the background.


----------



## ConTiki (Aug 7, 2012)

I like the design. I've got a steel frame building so I'm working on a couple of ideas to attach the E's.

Thanks


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Cantilever rack*

I put this one in my shop, excuse the mess. The back frame is 1"x2" square tubing and the supports are 1" square .120 wall tubing. If you plan on loading it heavy use bigger tubing for the supports. I cut a slight angle on the supports so when they were welded to the frame it gave them a slight upward cantilever. I screwed the frame to the purlins with self drilling/tapping screws.


----------



## ConTiki (Aug 7, 2012)

*Steel Rack*

I like what you've done. I am planning something very similar- will post a pic when I'm finished. Don't worry about the mess, looks similar to mine.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I like your setup as well Wado. Mess? What mess, I won't show a picture of mine........lol
I picked up a metal shelf unit at Sams that I've been using for the past year since I couldn't come up with a reasonable arrangement for my metal building. It's worked pretty well but no really enough space for the variety of materials I have.


----------

